#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  standarts EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018

## Atanaska Gatseva

Dear all,



if anybody has EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018 editions, please share.

Thanks in advance!See More: standarts EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018

----------


## RİNNO

> Dear all,
> 
> if anybody has EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018 editions, please share.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



write your mail I will send there

----------


## ezzat

Dear friend
please send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## tapa

> write your mail I will send there



dear bro , 
chieh.chu@yandex.com 
 please share full set , thanx.

----------


## GEGIX95

Good Morning to everyone,

Could you help me with EN1090-2 (2018)? Someone could share it? 

Thank you in advance.

----------


## BMQR

> write your mail I will send there




Kindly send En 1090-2 standard and IEC 60335-2-65 standard.

----------


## c4275313

can you shere it here?

----------


## rustu09

can you please send en 1090 all parts to manu_looking4u@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## Jayaprakashrh

> write your mail I will send there



email nisargajh@yahoo.co.in

----------


## TrnickiOnza

Hello,
if you can, please send it to trnicki.onza@gmail.com. Thank you.

----------


## BMQR

I Need EN 15085-2 standard . Kindly share the standard

----------


## berker

onuruman2000@yahoo.com

Thank you in advance.

----------


## berke16

Hello,
berke.ozcan44@gmail.com


please share full set , thanx.See More: standarts EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018

----------


## cgnanapon

Dear friend
please send to cgnanapon@gmail.com
thank you in advance

----------


## Tusha

> Dear friend
> please send to cgnanapon@gmail.com
> thank you in advance



Here is the link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## puhcro

Hi, can you please send EN 1090 all parts to franko_puh@yahoo.com

Thanks you in advance. BR

----------


## socalan

Dear friend, 

I will appreciate, if you can send EN 1090-2:2018 to me, sedatoc@hotmail.com.

Thank you in advance,
Regards,

----------


## jwyoung2808

Hi. Could someone please send BS EN 1090-4:2018 to me please jwyoung2808@icloud.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## jayratio

Hi. Can someone please send BS EN 1090-4:2018 to me please jayratio@gmail.com

Thank and regards to you in advance

----------


## AYIBOGAN

> Here is the link
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you mate.

----------


## galaxy1

Please, share EN 1090-4:2018

marsel.radikovic1@gmail.com

Thank you in advance.

----------


## stefano_85

Hi, can you please send EN 1090 all parts to stefano.2407@gmail.com

Thanks you in advance.

----------


## mete kuzu

Hi, can you please send EN 1090 all parts to metekuzu88@gmail.com

Thanks you in advance.

----------


## gegexx07

Please send me also.. ozbakirburak@gmail.com

----------


## kingpin1

> write your mail I will send there



Could you please share 1090 all parts with me if you have it, my mail is goran.gaspar@yahoo.com, thanks in advance

See More: standarts EN 1090-2:2018 and EN 1090-4:2018

----------


## tung.nguyenviet29

You are please send for me via email: tung.nguyenviet29@gmail.com

Thanks a lot

----------

